# Nice Amare tidbit about his recruiting job



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

_"Amaré was a surprise," Duffy said. "Amaré's presence impressed him. He spoke very eloquently about what he loved about the organization, what he thought they could accomplish together and how together he thought they could really reach the heights."_ 
http://www.azcentral.com/sports/suns/0707boivin0707.html

:yes:


----------



## #1BucksFan (Apr 14, 2003)

Thats how you get Free Agents. You go all out. Steve Nash will get the Suns back into the playoffs.


----------



## PhatDaddy3100 (Jun 16, 2002)

Amare speak elequent? I dont think so...


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PhatDaddy3100</b>!
> Amare speak elequent? I dont think so...


----------



## #1SUNFAN (Jul 17, 2002)

No cheap shots, now. - Arclite


----------



## PhatDaddy3100 (Jun 16, 2002)

What I am saying is, I dont see how Amare could speak eluquent when you can barely understand him.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

You have problems understanding him? When I heard him speak in interviews, he sounds like he's trying to be too composed and say the right things, but when he's just being himself he sounds like any normal 21 year old.


----------



## #1SUNFAN (Jul 17, 2002)

guess I should have added the "  " thing


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>#1SUNFAN</b>!
> guess I should have added the "  " thing


That would have helped, heh.


----------

